# MAF Problem.....



## Omair (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey there,
I'm having a problem with my 2001 Nissan Maxima SE, engine is very rough while idle and when accelerate, instead of rpm to go up, it goes down. I have replaced spark plugs, cleaned ignition coils, cleaned throttle body, replaced air filter, replaced maf sensor two times, checked for leakage, injectors, but the problem seems to remain. It gives me hard time to start if its sitting there for more than 4 hours in cold. Now a days, when i try to start, the engine turns and stop when i let go of the key. After doing it for few times, it starts. Then after 2- 3 minutes later, it turns slow and slow, then it shuts down again. Sometimes its normal and smooth, then same with rough rpm and etc... One more thing i would like to mention is that i have replace maf sensor, and reset the ecu. But i'm still getting the code for maf sensor. All the things that i have replaced, they were done 3 days ago. Please help me. I have done everything to it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could have a wiring issue. There were some problems with wire breakage in the EGI harness in the bend between the passenger side firewall and the engine on A33 Maximas. Since you've replaced the MAF sensor and you're still getting the code, a circuit check will need to be performed. If you know how to use a multimeter and follow wiring diagrams, I would suggest you get a Factory Service Manual for your vehicle and follow the diagnostic procedure for the trouble code you are getting (probably a P0100). There are a number of places you can find downloadable FSMs:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------

